# Wer earlst und fellat?



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Bestimmt macht irgendjemand von euch an der Uni gerade
so ein Seminar "Der heißeste (zensierter Begriff) Sch**ß" -
dann kann der-/diejenige mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Suche nach Designern, möglicherweise Büchern/Websites
aus dem Schlepptau von Ed Fella und Elliot Earls.
Und zwar am besten aus Deutschland.

Wenn jemand von euch selbst so was macht,
noch besser!

Aber vorsicht, ich meine nicht einfach nur das:
http://www.theapolloprogram.com/
sondern vor allem das:
http://www.emigre.com/FF/ELB22.GIF


PS: Was ist das für ein **noch mal der zensierte Begriff** hier?
Sind wir in Bush-County oder warum kann man ein st*nk normales Wort
hier nicht mehr ins Posting reintippen?!


----------



## Dark_Fighter (5. September 2004)

Ich nehme mal an Tutorials.de hat die Begriffe zensiert könntest du mal schauen, ob man sie vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang doch bringen könnte, weil ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von picrasso _
> *PS: Was ist das für ein **noch mal der zensierte Begriff** hier?
> Sind wir in Bush-County oder warum kann man ein st*nk normales Wort
> hier nicht mehr ins Posting reintippen?! *


Man kann die zensierten Begriffe sicherlich auch besser umschreiben, denn
so eine Filterfunktion hat wohl auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Kleiner Tip am Rande:
Habe mir mal Deine Postings so durchgelesen - vielleicht solltest Du es auch
lieber vorziehen, Deine Beiträge im halbwegs nüchternen Zustand zu schreiben,
dann klappts auch mit der Verständigung...


----------

